# AD22Vf upgrade vs. 300zx upgrade [Brakes]



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

I've always read about upgrading the se-r's brakes to the 4-piston calipers and master cylinder from a 300z, but here at nissan forums, i read a lot about is the AD22Vf upgrade... can anyone make a comparison between the two? I'm also wondering if the AD22Vf upgrade requires replacement of the master cylinder as does the 300z, or not. 


peace, love, and grease


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

im no expert, but 300tt brakes wont work, because its a 5 lug and b14's are 4 lug . the ad22vf are larger than stock, i believe npm had an article on them compared to stock. i sold a set, now i need a new set.

Brian


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Basically the 300zx brakes would require more work... (how much, I'm not sure. At the very least they'd require you redrill the rotors to 4 lug (4x100). I'm not sure how you'd get the calipers mounted or brake lines installed. I'm sure it can be done, I just don't personally know anyone who's done it. It probably would involve taking some parts from the G20... but I could be wrong.

The AD22VF upgrade is easy... it's a pure bolt on replacement setup. You don't need to replace the master cylinder or the brake lines. Just get yourself the new rotors/calipers/pads/and mounting brackets and your set. You'll have to trim or remove the brake dust shield and make sure you run 15in wheels (stock 200SX SE-R wheels are fine). That's it. The difference between the AD22VF upgrade and the old stockers isn't so much in their size... but in their width. The AD22's have a lot more thermal mass to absorb heat and prevent fade under extreem conditions. They also have a larger piston in the caliper to provide more even distribution of force on the brake pad.


Hope that helps...


----------



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

thanx Yosho, that answered my q. if i come across any of those references to the 300z swap, ill have to see if they sounded like they knew what they were saying


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

i would go with the nx2000 upgrade. its less trouble and fits


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

So if you upgrade to the NX2000 brakes you have to run larger than stock wheels? I am about to replace my brakes but I have a new set of 185/70/13's on my car.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

the ad22vf is the nx2000 brake upgrade. if you have the 13" steelies, you probably will need bigger wheels. if the nx2000 came w/ 14" wheels, b14s should have no problem whatsoever. o. and the original post asked about just the 300zx calipers, if the rotor is the same size, then that should be ok. it will definately not work on the stock rotors, since theyre measly, but im not sure about putting them on nx2000 rotors. SCC said if youre gonna upgrade to ad22vf brake system, to try to get a se-r or nx2000 master cylinder, to help w/ pedal modulation and pressure. not needed, but recommended. i want to do this after i get some wheels.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

jon_Gee said:


> *thanx Yosho, that answered my q. if i come across any of those references to the 300z swap, ill have to see if they sounded like they knew what they were saying *


It is really hard to adapt the Z brakes, just as hard as it would be brembos or AP's. The M/C and the caliper mount is very diffrent.

Mike


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *It is really hard to adapt the Z brakes, just as hard as it would be brembos or AP's. The M/C and the caliper mount is very diffrent.
> 
> Mike *


Yep. As Mike knows, this is not an unheard of mod for the P10 and P11, but still somewhat of a PITA. I have a friend who started in on the 300ZX upgrade for his P11 and after we talked for a few minutes, he's decided to build a set of brakes using Wilwoods and 2-piece rotors. That's actually no more work as Mike says.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I guess I should get my wheels first, then I'll get new brakes, suspension, engine work, body work, and so on...................


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

SoMissSentra said:


> *So if you upgrade to the NX2000 brakes you have to run larger than stock wheels? I am about to replace my brakes but I have a new set of 185/70/13's on my car. *



Yep.

The NX2000 Brakes (AD22VF) won't fit under B13 SE-R stock 14in wheels... they will fit under the B14 SE-R 15in stock wheels though.


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

if your looking for a 4 pot setup go with the fast brakes kit. Its worth EVERY penny. Ask anyone that has it.


----------

